# AppleScript unter Windows XP



## KlaDi (17. April 2008)

Hallo Leute,

ich hab ne Frage zu AppleScript. Ich möchte mir gerne nen Script für iTunes erstellen, nun habe ich aber gelesen, das AppleScript wohl nur unter Apple-Betriebssystemen läuft und nicht unter Windows. 

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit AppleScript auch unter Windows zum laufen zu bringen?

gruß klaus.


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (22. April 2008)

Applescript unter Windows ist mir leider nicht bekannt, aber Apple liefert eine SDK für Itunes unter Windows, das du zum Skripten benutzen kannst: http://developer.apple.com/sdk/itunescomsdk.html
und hier ein Beispiel:
http://blogs.msdn.com/dancre/archive/2004/05/08/128645.aspx


----------

